# My mountain twin is too stiff.



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Give any board more than "a couple of runs". I've had gear that I really liked after a couple of runs turn out to not be right for me and vice versa. A couple of runs just isn't enough to get accustomed to something and give it an honest try.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Give any board more than "a couple of runs". I've had gear that I really liked after a couple of runs turn out to not be right for me and vice versa. A couple of runs just isn't enough to get accustomed to something and give it an honest try.


This happened to me with the Ripsaw, probably myself and the OP should give these decks teh angrysnowboarder foot in the middle till it sounds crackly a few times and get it flexed out a little.

I'd like to think I'll give the Ripsaw some more chances, but once I get the Type2 under my Tm-Twos I have a feeling the honeymoon is gonna be long and gooey.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Mr. Lebowski said:


> Bought a Jones mountain twin brand new at the beginning on this season and after a couple runs, I don't think I'm going to like it. Does anyone want to trade me something with similar RCR profile but a little softer flex?
> 
> It's a 2015 157cm board with about 4 runs on it, nothing in the park, no dings at all.
> 
> Perhaps Soloman Assassin, Capita DOA, YES The Greats? Not sure, really.




Is it too big for you?
What boots/bindings do you have?

Brand new boards usually feel pretty stiff. But sell it/trade it if you dont like it. It's just a board, not a marriage. All those boards you mentioned are a bit softer.


----------



## Mr. Lebowski (Sep 17, 2015)

F1EA said:


> Is it too big for you?
> What boots/bindings do you have?
> 
> Brand new boards usually feel pretty stiff. But sell it/trade it if you dont like it. It's just a board, not a marriage. All those boards you mentioned are a bit softer.


I'll give her another try. I thought that a little stiffer would be the way to go, but for the mountain I'm on, it's going to be too much I think. My only issue was that my old gnu carbon credit seemed too soft for when I visit larger mountains, but seems like it is a good stiffness for midwest 5-700 foot vertical. 

I ride 2014 K2 maysis but have had them for a year and like a stiffer boot like that. 390 Boss bindings.

Still stands if anyone cares to trade I guess.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Mr. Lebowski said:


> I'll give her another try. I thought that a little stiffer would be the way to go, but for the mountain I'm on, it's going to be too much I think. My only issue was that my old gnu carbon credit seemed too soft for when I visit larger mountains, but seems like it is a good stiffness for midwest 5-700 foot vertical.
> 
> I ride 2014 K2 maysis but have had them for a year and like a stiffer boot like that. 390 Boss bindings.
> 
> Still stands if anyone cares to trade I guess.


Boots and bindings are ok.

A 700ft mountain is very small. You can definitely do with a less aggressive board. But also, the Carbon Credit is VERY soft and i think lots of rocker. The M Twin will be a beast compared to it.

It's really up to you though.


----------



## Mr. Lebowski (Sep 17, 2015)

F1EA said:


> Boots and bindings are ok.
> 
> A 700ft mountain is very small. You can definitely do with a less aggressive board. But also, the Carbon Credit is VERY soft and i think lots of rocker. The M Twin will be a beast compared to it.
> 
> It's really up to you though.


Absolutely, it is. The GNU got me by for a couple years, but I make a trip westward every year and I felt as though the CC was NOT able to handle the bigger mountain as well as I would have liked it to. It feels slow and fatiguing but given it is a beginner board and served me well, I can't complain too much. Maybe I'm selling the wrong board, Maybe I need a dedicated park board for the Midwest and just keep the MT. Twin for a carving powerful days and out west. Nothing wrong with that I suppose.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Probably a pure rocker would be better, or if you insist of a hybrid, something C-R-C type, .... that camber in the middle is probably is what you don't like.

If there are "Demo" days at your local mountain(s), I would suggest them also, as you can test ride some boards before purchase also


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Mr. Lebowski said:


> Absolutely, it is. The GNU got me by for a couple years, but I make a trip westward every year and I felt as though the CC was NOT able to handle the bigger mountain as well as I would have liked it to. It feels slow and fatiguing but given it is a beginner board and served me well, I can't complain too much. Maybe I'm selling the wrong board, Maybe I need a dedicated park board for the Midwest and just keep the MT. Twin for a carving powerful days and out west. Nothing wrong with that I suppose.


Yeah the CC will probably feel toy-ish when you take it to bigger places with bigger snow.

The camber zone makes everything feel stiffer because you have to power the camber to make it bend. Also... the board IS stiffer than what you're used to..

If you dont plan on riding much on bigger mtns then definitely trade it. But if the CC is enough for where you normally ride, then just keep riding that one on your daily mtn. 

It's all a matter of what you feel you want your quiver to work with.

Personally, i have all my boards powder-biased hahahaha the hell with anything else. If it's shitty conditions, i'll ride the better board I have for that day and deal with whatever. If it's great conditions, I can pretty much bring any of my boards. If you want park-bias you can get a good park/mellow stick and deal with whatever happens on good days or big mountains. So it's up to you really.

Note that my small mtn is 2,000ft vert, 30mins from my house and has like 16ft snowpack and 3rd largest base in america right now. WTF hahaha. The 'far' one is 5,000 vert and has biiig gnarly terrain, it's also only 1.5hrs away. So i guess how I bias my boards would be very different if I lived by you. 

Ain't no rules man. Just having fun


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Mr. Lebowski said:


> I'll give her another try. I thought that a little stiffer would be the way to go, but for the mountain I'm on, it's going to be too much I think. My only issue was that my old gnu carbon credit seemed too soft for when I visit larger mountains, but seems like it is a good stiffness for midwest 5-700 foot vertical.
> 
> I ride 2014 K2 maysis but have had them for a year and like a stiffer boot like that. 390 Boss bindings.
> 
> Still stands if anyone cares to trade I guess.


Duuuude, it's the mountain not the board :grin:...its your hill that sucks ass. My little hill is only 1500 vert, has the deepest base in merica and some gnarls natty ass terrain or you can ride bunny.

The other thing...so sounds like ur a recent beginner...so nothing wrong about getting a board that's abit beyond you. Just means that you got to get on it and ride it like you own it. :laugh2:


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Duuuude, it's the mountain not the board :grin:...its your hill that sucks ass. My little hill is only 1500 vert, has the deepest base in merica and some gnarls natty ass terrain or you can ride bunny.
> 
> The other thing...so sounds like ur a recent beginner...so nothing wrong about getting a board that's abit beyond you. Just means that you got to get on it and ride it like you own it. :laugh2:


considering that Danny Kaas once rode a CC, ..... and the hills of NJ was good enough for him to hone his skills to become pro (even smaller hill compared to your hill)....

Personally, I like the edge hold of a stiff camber board when I'm on east coast ice.


----------



## Mr. Lebowski (Sep 17, 2015)

F1EA said:


> Yeah the CC will probably feel toy-ish when you take it to bigger places with bigger snow.
> 
> The camber zone makes everything feel stiffer because you have to power the camber to make it bend. Also... the board IS stiffer than what you're used to..
> 
> ...


For sure, I got you. I see you're from BC, I've actually ridden Whistler twice with the CC and I mean, I've gotten around fine I guess. Only a few real powder days which do make the board feel like junk but overall a more powerful board would have suited me a lot better.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Great info flying around in this thread... based on your comments my 2cents is get rid of the board. YES The Greats would be my #1 choice then Solomon Assassin Capita would be to stiff...


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Do you still have the GNU? Are you a one board quiver kind of guy? I would keep the Jones for the trips to bigger mountains and just keep riding the Gnu. Or just get another board in between and build up that quiv.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Mr. Lebowski said:


> For sure, I got you. I see you're from BC, I've actually ridden Whistler twice with the CC and I mean, I've gotten around fine I guess. Only a few real powder days which do make the board feel like junk but overall a more powerful board would have suited me a lot better.


Then yeah, agree with SnowDoggitty... get rid of the mt twin and get something not as far from your daily ride to enjoy more unless you're fine with the MT only for when you do go to bigger places

Yeah Whistler has everything... from pretty simple trails to pretty extreme stuff. So you'd want a serious board out here. As in, my daily rider is pretty close to the MTwin


----------



## Mr. Lebowski (Sep 17, 2015)

freshy said:


> Do you still have the GNU? Are you a one board quiver kind of guy? I would keep the Jones for the trips to bigger mountains and just keep riding the Gnu. Or just get another board in between and build up that quiv.


I still have it & I'm thinking that I will probably just end up keeping both boards. Mountain twin might show up in the classifieds for trade or sale but haven't decided yet.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Mr. Lebowski said:


> I still have it & I'm thinking that I will probably just end up keeping both boards. Mountain twin might show up in the classifieds for trade or sale but haven't decided yet.


Sounds like your starting a Quiver.. make DEMO day a priority on your calendar.


----------



## psklt (Jan 5, 2016)

I ride a 2015 YES The Greats 156 that I might consider trading for a Jones MT. 

It sounds to me like you should take a solid look at the YES Basic and the YES Optimistic (2016). Similar RCR profile, but more middle of the road medium flex rather than the med/stiff flex of the MT and Greats so you can take things a little more mellow without being thrashed around. Both also initiate turns quicker than the Jones. I'd love to own either one honestly, and I really enjoy my Greats.

I demo'd a Salomon Assassin 155 yesterday with really high hopes. In my opinion it ripped super well on groomers and smoother/softer terrain, super snappy and held an edge on deep carves, and was fun to butter on. When it came to uneven/choppy/cruddy snow (which was most of the mountain at Breck yesterday) and firmly packed out tree runs, it felt a bit too unstable. The torsional flex was really soft in my opinion which made tight technical turns feel sloppy, and any kind of longish traverse made it feel like my boot was coming off due to the amount it flexed under foot. I think the 158 would've felt a bit better, but not enough for me to buy it without knowing for sure.

I also used to ride a GNU CC 159 w/ 390 Boss'. Felt the same thing you did when tackling bigger terrain at higher speeds, and that was a pretty heavy setup. Upgraded to a Rider's Choice 157.5 with a rotation of bindings which was a great setup for a few years. Recently I've been rekindling my love for good camber underfoot and upper end of medium to med/stiff boards that just rip hard and make fast turns everywhere. Try to demo those YES' if you can so you don't end up buying another board you don't love. Been there too many times.


----------



## Mr. Lebowski (Sep 17, 2015)

psklt said:


> I ride a 2015 YES The Greats 156 that I might consider trading for a Jones MT.
> 
> It sounds to me like you should take a solid look at the YES Basic and the YES Optimistic (2016). Similar RCR profile, but more middle of the road medium flex rather than the med/stiff flex of the MT and Greats so you can take things a little more mellow without being thrashed around. Both also initiate turns quicker than the Jones. I'd love to own either one honestly, and I really enjoy my Greats.
> 
> ...



Damn I would love to demo these boards but no shops around me do them which is BS in my opinion that you just have to take their word for things. Initially it was between the MT twin and The Greats and just wasn't sure. Are you in the midwest by chance?


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> This happened to me with the Ripsaw, probably myself and the OP should give these decks teh angrysnowboarder foot in the middle till it sounds crackly a few times and get it flexed out a little.
> 
> I'd like to think I'll give the Ripsaw some more chances, but once I get the Type2 under my Tm-Twos I have a feeling the honeymoon is gonna be long and gooey.


Do you this years ripsaw? I found it to be more flexy than I thought it would be then again Im comparing it my arbor roundhouse which has no flex what so ever.


----------



## Mr. Lebowski (Sep 17, 2015)

SnowDogWax said:


> Sounds like your starting a Quiver.. make DEMO day a priority on your calendar.


I will do that. GNU is full rocker so it can pass as my park board as it does have knicks and scratches of a few years, not sure that anyone would want it.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

That Carbon Credit shouldn't feel like crap in pow. The thing is all rocker. You might not be the best powder rider yet, but being honest, that Jones twin will feel worse than your CC in pow.

Second, what are you riding in places like Whistler? If you are still just cruising groomers, it might be too much board. If you are getting in the bowls and bigger mountain lines, then I agree work the others. CC for Midwest riding, and Jones twin for your big mountain trips.

If you just want a quiver killer, why not Just get a Hot Knife, TRS, Riders Choice since you are already familiar with Mervin?


----------



## Mr. Lebowski (Sep 17, 2015)

Nolefan2011 said:


> That Carbon Credit shouldn't feel like crap in pow. The thing is all rocker. You might not be the best powder rider yet, but being honest, that Jones twin will feel worse than your CC in pow.
> 
> Second, what are you riding in places like Whistler? If you are still just cruising groomers, it might be too much board. If you are getting in the bowls and bigger mountain lines, then I agree work the others. CC for Midwest riding, and Jones twin for your big mountain trips.
> 
> If you just want a quiver killer, why not Just get a Hot Knife, TRS, Riders Choice since you are already familiar with Mervin?


To be honest, I didn't want to get another Mervin board just because the quality of this CC seemed like 2nd place compared to friends boards. 

When I go out west, I get up early and ride the piste before everyone else gets to the mountain, but I love riding the bowls and trees and natural terrain. I particularly enjoyed terrain like honeycomb canyon at Solitude, or any of the bowls really on the Whistler side of BC. Both areas were I wished I had a different board because it felt like a toy.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Mr. Lebowski said:


> To be honest, I didn't want to get another Mervin board just because the quality of this CC seemed like 2nd place compared to friends boards.
> 
> When I go out west, I get up early and ride the piste before everyone else gets to the mountain, but I love riding the bowls and trees and natural terrain. I particularly enjoyed terrain like honeycomb canyon at Solitude, or any of the bowls really on the Whistler side of BC. Both areas were I wished I had a different board because it felt like a toy.


All you're saying makes perfet sense.

I guess in your case the problem is that your newest board and the one you want to ride the most.... doesnt feel that great in your home mtn.

Worst case... just ride that thing and get used to it. That way when you're in a big environment you'll be able to let er rip.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

F1EA said:


> All you're saying makes perfet sense.
> 
> I guess in your case the problem is that your newest board and the one you want to ride the most.... doesnt feel that great in your home mtn.
> 
> Worst case... just ride that thing and get used to it. That way when you're in a big environment you'll be able to let er rip.


best advice yet... wish I could follow it


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Nolefan2011 said:


> but being honest, that Jones twin will feel worse than your CC in pow.












I stopped reading at this point, you clearly dont know what your talking about.


----------



## Mr. Lebowski (Sep 17, 2015)

16gkid said:


> http://cdn1.theodysseyonline.com/files/2014/11/14/635515967163120478318194316_michaelscott.gif
> 
> I stopped reading at this point, you clearly dont know what your talking about.



Yeah I was kinda thinking similarly..


----------



## Mr. Lebowski (Sep 17, 2015)

F1EA said:


> All you're saying makes perfet sense.
> 
> I guess in your case the problem is that your newest board and the one you want to ride the most.... doesnt feel that great in your home mtn.
> 
> Worst case... just ride that thing and get used to it. That way when you're in a big environment you'll be able to let er rip.



I'm going for the next few days to the local mountain and give her a few more chances. Thanks for all the advice everyone!!


----------



## psklt (Jan 5, 2016)

Mr. Lebowski said:


> Damn I would love to demo these boards but no shops around me do them which is BS in my opinion that you just have to take their word for things. Initially it was between the MT twin and The Greats and just wasn't sure. Are you in the midwest by chance?


That's a bummer..demoing can be hugely advantageous. Sometimes resorts will have demo days with a bunch of company tents setup. Yeah it's really hard to take a salesperson's word when most of the time they're just reciting back what the sticker on the board says. I'm in Colorado and luckily there are enough shops around here that you can find almost any board to demo.

The more I ride my Greats the more I love it. It's pretty aggressive so when you're on your game it's a real joy to rip on, but when you start to get tired and lazy it can buck you around pretty hard in technical areas like trees and bumps. I've ridden it in 12" of really light fluffy pow and it did pretty good, but two weeks ago in 12-20" of more moist heavier pow I was sinking all day in the trees, even set back all the way. They've softened up the tip and tail a tiny bit for the 2016, but apparently it's still pretty aggressive.

I might try to demo an Optimistic, Basic, or Typo this week. I'll let you know how they feel if I do.


----------



## Mr. Lebowski (Sep 17, 2015)

psklt said:


> That's a bummer..demoing can be hugely advantageous. Sometimes resorts will have demo days with a bunch of company tents setup. Yeah it's really hard to take a salesperson's word when most of the time they're just reciting back what the sticker on the board says. I'm in Colorado and luckily there are enough shops around here that you can find almost any board to demo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome man, that sounds good. Next time I'm out west which will be next year Jackson hole I believe, I will demo some boards for sure.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

16gkid said:


> Nolefan2011 said:
> 
> 
> > but being honest, that Jones twin will feel worse than your CC in pow.
> ...


I'll debate that every day of the week. I've ridden a Carbon Credit in pow. It's a plus pow performer. It's fully rockered, and has a mellow medium flex. The thing floats.

You've got me if we are talking back country spines or double black steeps, but if we are talking resort pow days, sorry, a twin CamRock board isn't beating a fully rockered medium flexing twin. 

Again, I'm not talking big mountain pow. I'm talking resort pow, which was what the original poster suggested.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

But the Mountain Twin isn't a twin, it's got 20mm set back. Full rocker is great in resort pow, but imo the CC is too soft to really enjoy that float. I'd take the MT anyday.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Nolefan2011 said:


> I'll debate that every day of the week. I've ridden a Carbon Credit in pow. It's a plus pow performer. It's fully rockered, and has a mellow medium flex. The thing floats.
> 
> You've got me if we are talking back country spines or double black steeps, but if we are talking resort pow days, sorry, a twin CamRock board isn't beating a fully rockered medium flexing twin.
> 
> Again, I'm not talking big mountain pow. I'm talking resort pow, which was what the original poster suggested.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Phedder said:


> But the Mountain Twin isn't a twin, it's got 20mm set back. Full rocker is great in resort pow, but imo the CC is too soft to really enjoy that float. I'd take the MT anyday.


Sounds like dude has never been a on a non beginner board:grin:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Nolefan2011 said:


> I'll debate that every day of the week. I've ridden a Carbon Credit in pow. It's a plus pow performer. It's fully rockered, and has a mellow medium flex. The thing floats.
> 
> You've got me if we are talking back country spines or double black steeps, but if we are talking resort pow days, sorry, a twin CamRock board isn't beating a fully rockered medium flexing twin.
> 
> Again, I'm not talking big mountain pow. I'm talking resort pow, which was what the original poster suggested.


Riding a rockered board in pow really depends on the depth of pow, pow consistency and steepness of slope. When its too deep, too thick and/or not enough slope...it sucks ass. The problem is that riding a rockered in pow...there is a fairly narrow/small window where it works well...vs with a crc the window is larger.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Look at that awful float, rcr must be terrible in powder LOLOL https://youtu.be/J7bik_BMIng


----------



## Mr. Lebowski (Sep 17, 2015)

Phedder said:


> But the Mountain Twin isn't a twin, it's got 20mm set back. Full rocker is great in resort pow, but imo the CC is too soft to really enjoy that float. I'd take the MT anyday.


Actually, I do believe that after 2014 they stopped making the MT with any setback. Almost positive my board is a twin.


----------



## Mr. Lebowski (Sep 17, 2015)

Nolefan2011 said:


> I'll debate that every day of the week. I've ridden a Carbon Credit in pow. It's a plus pow performer. It's fully rockered, and has a mellow medium flex. The thing floats.
> 
> You've got me if we are talking back country spines or double black steeps, but if we are talking resort pow days, sorry, a twin CamRock board isn't beating a fully rockered medium flexing twin.
> 
> Again, I'm not talking big mountain pow. I'm talking resort pow, which was what the original poster suggested.


So I'm curious now. I always make sure to catch myself before I refer to a bowl/tree run/never groomed section of a resort as back country because I know that isn't true.. But for actual backcountry, a board like the PYL or similar would be the way to go, wouldn't it? 

From my limited powder experience, my GNU felt sluggish but that is probably just because I'm not any good.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Best way to find out is to measure it. From tip to middle of front reference point, and tail to middle of rear reference point.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

16gkid said:


> Phedder said:
> 
> 
> > But the Mountain Twin isn't a twin, it's got 20mm set back. Full rocker is great in resort pow, but imo the CC is too soft to really enjoy that float. I'd take the MT anyday.
> ...


First off the Carbon Credit isn't a beginner board, just like a K2 Raygun isn't a beginner board. People label them as beginner boards because they have low tech features and extruded bases. But they are both really damn good, fun boards. You kind of verified what I thought about you. Some shop head sold you to get the board with 2 carbon strips added and a sintered based, because it was the advanced board, and yet you still don't know how to generate any pop from your board. 

I own a Capita BSOD, so I know CamRock floats. But the original poster said his CC was his beginner board, and he had just started going out west and riding pow, and it sucked. Someone saying something like that suggested to me he was riding resort pow - ie a foot or less, and probably wasn't needing a stiffer board because he probably wasn't hitting the hardest terrain. If that is the case, the CC is a great resort powder board. I would take a CC or Coda, full rockered boards, out over a Yes Greats on a resort pow day every day of the week. My bad on the Jones. Didn't realize it had a setback, it's been a while, but still, for a typical foot or less, I would much rather have a full rockered board than CamRock.

It looks like I offended the CamRock crowd. I know it works, but also am not dumb enough to realize that rocker works better in a lot of cases. The dumbasses at Amplid and Spring Break, who have built arguably two of the best pow board concepts, built with full rocker. They should have consulted with you first 16g, they really fucked up lol.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

16gkid said:


> Look at that awful float, rcr must be terrible in powder LOLOL https://youtu.be/J7bik_BMIng


That's a few cm of fresh. What float are you speaking of?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Mr. Lebowski said:


> Actually, I do believe that after 2014 they stopped making the MT with any setback. Almost positive my board is a twin.


Stance set-back 20cm never changed


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I've ridden a Skate Banana 2-3 days in between 10-30cm of fresh, I'd take a stiffer camrock board any day. The board floats okay I'll give you that, but they're too soft and get bucked around too easily. Unless I was just dicking around with slow side hits, the camrock definitely suits my style better. Different strokes of course, but the MT won't have any problems in pow compared to a CC.


----------



## Mr. Lebowski (Sep 17, 2015)

SnowDogWax said:


> Stance set-back 20cm never changed



View attachment 84153




as per 2014/2015 Jones catalog.

edit: I don't know why the picture is so shitty, but just trust me, the catalog says no setback on my year board.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Was another thread concerning this same issue and even though the Jones catalog had no set-back the board did have one... go figure. Just measure your board.


----------



## Mr. Lebowski (Sep 17, 2015)

SnowDogWax said:


> Was another thread concerning this same issue and even though the Jones catalog had no set-back the board did have one... go figure. Just measure your board.



Thanks for the insight. I'll measure when I get home


----------



## Mr. Lebowski (Sep 17, 2015)

This board is a little bit set back but it's not 20mm, nearly 16, though. Seems like a nearly negligible amount - well negligible to me, at least. I rode all day today on the MT and I think I'm just going to give it another chance. After really trying to hit it hard, I think that this board will certainly give me an added edge I've been looking for on tougher & steeper terrain. In other words, I was probably just being a bitch about not being completely used to a new thing. Should have known better. I will keep the CC as a box scratcher, though.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

ItchEtrigR said:


> That's a few cm of fresh. What float are you speaking of?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Just watched that video. Good gawd man, that was 4 inches tops LOL.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Phedder said:


> But the Mountain Twin isn't a twin, it's got 20mm set back. Full rocker is great in resort pow, but imo the CC is too soft to really enjoy that float. I'd take the MT anyday.





Phedder said:


> I've ridden a Skate Banana 2-3 days in between 10-30cm of fresh, I'd take a stiffer camrock board any day. The board floats okay I'll give you that, but they're too soft and get bucked around too easily. Unless I was just dicking around with slow side hits, the camrock definitely suits my style better. Different strokes of course, but the MT won't have any problems in pow compared to a CC.


Sorry, but disagree. I ride plenty of powder in Japan and have (had) all of the kinds of boards discussed in this thread - full rocker mid-flex deck (Skate Banana), Jones RCR, etc. For what the original guy is describing/asking about, IMO the CC is 1. more than sufficient and 2. the most fun option.
Even in 30cm fresh I would pick a CC/Skate Banana over the Jones any day.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Mr. Lebowski said:


> psklt said:
> 
> 
> > That's a bummer..demoing can be hugely advantageous. Sometimes resorts will have demo days with a bunch of company tents setup. Yeah it's really hard to take a salesperson's word when most of the time they're just reciting back what the sticker on the board says. I'm in Colorado and luckily there are enough shops around here that you can find almost any board to demo.
> ...



I used to own this year's Optimistic, and rode both the Greats and Typo also. Out of all 3, I enjoyed the Greats most, then Optimistic. Both are fun rides and perfect as daily drivers as I too ride a small hill as my local everyday riding spot, and not as fortunate to have a behemoth such as Whistler blackcomb in my backyard lol .

But ya, they are more on the aggressive side but I gave my Optimistic to my bro and a close buddy rides the Greats, we all ride at in our local hill and its still a ton of fun. They park it everyday and do perfectly fine, and when we want to just rip on corduroy it does it really well also. And when we make our trips to bigger mountains, they will be able to use these and have even more fun.

So for any future additions, any of those 2 would be awesome additions. If you like to jib and butter more, I'd prob go with Optimistic. But overall, for just ripping and laying a mean euro carve, hitting kickers, jibs I'd say go with Greats. Tho the new upcoming Optimistic looks like it got tweaked to be more directional as per Wiredsports thread.

But like many have said and you've recently mentioned, maybe give it a few more days and see how it goes. Loll, I ride my Flight Attendant and Mullair in this same local hill, and theyre both aggressive directional boards and I still have a ton of fun. But ya, just my honest two cents 

Btw, FIFEA what is your daily driver, I'm curious what your go-to stick is? And loll as someone who is also big into soccer/footy, your name trips me out first glance. Keep thinking it looks like FIFA lolll


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Phedder said:


> I've ridden a Skate Banana 2-3 days in between 10-30cm of fresh, I'd take a stiffer camrock board any day. The board floats okay I'll give you that, but they're too soft and get bucked around too easily. Unless I was just dicking around with slow side hits, the camrock definitely suits my style better. Different strokes of course, but the MT won't have any problems in pow compared to a CC.


What he said ^



GDimac said:


> FIFA..


hahaha it's for F1 actually. I love F1 racing.

I ride these boards:









Daily drivers are probably the Endeavor Live 2014 and Dupraz D1+. I also have a Forum manual (soft, full rocker) but i dont ride that board at all.

The Live falls somewhere between Greats and Mtn Twin. I can bring either any day and they'll be perfect. Fish and Charlie are more sketchy on smashed to death tracked out heavy pow because they are not as damp; they're still ok, but why ride ok when the others are great? So i have more fun on those two when it's gonna be clean pow all day.

Gotta say common pow in Japan (from what i've seen on tv ) is VERY different from pow out here (coast), even the interior. Though sometimes, we get beautiful dry powder, but those days are special... most of the times you're going to have to deal with sketchy stuff even when it's deep and soft in the stashes.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

SGboarder said:


> Sorry, but disagree. I ride plenty of powder in Japan and have (had) all of the kinds of boards discussed in this thread - full rocker mid-flex deck (Skate Banana), Jones RCR, etc. For what the original guy is describing/asking about, IMO the CC is 1. more than sufficient and 2. the most fun option.
> Even in 30cm fresh I would pick a CC/Skate Banana over the Jones any day.


More or less. But Japan powder has never been discussed here. For example Lebowsky wants the extra board for trips and stuff. That doesnt necessarily mean deep dry japan powder.

For his local mtn, pretty obvious the carbon credit (or pretty much any board) will do. For trips.. well, it depends where he is going an what he wants. In my opinion, the good thing about boards like Yea Greats, M Twin etc is that no matter what the conditions, those boards will handle bigger mtns pretty well.


----------



## Mr. Lebowski (Sep 17, 2015)

F1EA said:


> More or less. But Japan powder has never been discussed here. For example Lebowsky wants the extra board for trips and stuff. That doesnt necessarily mean deep dry japan powder.
> 
> 
> 
> For his local mtn, pretty obvious the carbon credit (or pretty much any board) will do. For trips.. well, it depends where he is going an what he wants. In my opinion, the good thing about boards like Yea Greats, M Twin etc is that no matter what the conditions, those boards will handle bigger mtns pretty well.



Yes exactly, I really doubt I will ever make it out to ride Japanese powder or really anything out of the country other than Canada.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

F1EA said:


> Phedder said:
> 
> 
> > I've ridden a Skate Banana 2-3 days in between 10-30cm of fresh, I'd take a stiffer camrock board any day. The board floats okay I'll give you that, but they're too soft and get bucked around too easily. Unless I was just dicking around with slow side hits, the camrock definitely suits my style better. Different strokes of course, but the MT won't have any problems in pow compared to a CC.
> ...


LOLL true bro. I'm totally ignorant to that world but that's pretty cool.

And that's a sick looking quiver and you def weren't kidding about having Pow attributes as a prerequisite to make your squad haha.

That a Burton Fish? Looks beautiful and man the D1 Dupraz eh, I swear it's like the most revered board in this forum. Esp TT proclaimed that any board you think was the best ride ever .... this is even better loll. Must be an annihilator on and off the piste eh? I really want to try the sticks from United Shapes as well, they look awesome too.

And OP, ya I think just keep riding the Jones MT and I think you'll fall in love with it soon enough. Like my bro with the Optimistic, he rides it on our local hill and has fallen in love despite its aggressive profile. And like F1 mentioned, when on trips it will rip still. Whatever you feel best end of day


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Yep.
And actually... this yr my go-to board has been Fish. I think i've done like 10 of out 20days on it cause it's been that good. 

But almost any board will be ok on groomers. To me, a board's not worth its price if it's not a powder board; if it costs more than $100 it's gotta be a pow stick 

The D1 is awesome. TT has 2 hahahah If i didnt have that, i'd have probably gotten a Flight Attendant. I prefer the Fish on trees though, more forgiving and relaxed ride. But on anything steep and deep nothing beats the Dupraz. Plus it is still excellent in trees and great in groomers; and pops like a beast. Also I can ride it slow to ride around with my wife and it's still fun. When i see one at Whistler, we sometimes chat, and for most of them, it's their ONLY board; and these are Whistler locals riding/living there over 10yrs. So TT is not totally far off 

Live (which is really close to the M Twin - but a bit softer in the tips) is also an excellent. Super agile, stable, floats great, ton of pop. But obviously does not float like the other 3 and it took me a little to get used to it after riding full rocker noodle before. 

That's why.... for Lebowsky, all he needs is to get used to the M Twin... and it'll payback with being extremely versatile provided he's looking for a more aggressive ride than the Carbon Credit.


----------



## Mr. Lebowski (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks guys. Spent a few more days on it and I must admit that it is growing on me. This board has me more on my toes to ride harder and I think I'm going to benefit a lot from that.


----------

